# Titan Flexspray



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone bought or demoed this one yet. I have the Graco proshot and it is a bitch to clean each time, even with the liners it is messy, and the pulsation is kinda weird. It gets the job done, I have done two sets of shutters and it gets it on quick. But this little guy looks interesting. I have an old spraytech 4stage but the gun is shot and that will run me $300 for a new one.

http://www.titantool.com/products/flexspray/flexspray.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never used it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

never used it or seen it, sounds like a wonder product to me. When they blend things together it usually means it does both jobs, just not really well 50/50 kinda thing. 

HVLP yeah, but maybe not as controlled. Airless, yeah..maybe just not enough GPM to matter.

Just my 2 cents from other products I've seen come and go.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Saw one in person but didn't get to test it. The rep said they sold 7000 units in Europe and are now bringing it to the states. Said they can spray SW duration without thinning but then they also said the last couple of hvlp's would shoot unthinned and I don't think that's really the case. Time will tell.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

just buy the Wagner version. 
I paid like 130 from the paint store. com 
not perfect but for fast things works great.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I think your are thinking of a different tool. This one is about $600.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a couple pics from the brochure I've got. Says it has the atomization power of a 4 stage hvlp and the speed of an airless with a 413 tip, so sounds like the worst of both worlds ;-)

Only time will tell.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Any update on the flexspray. We are going to test it next week at SW


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gun looks are feels really cumbersome, feels like a DIY tool. I have yet to demo one.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

If I didn't already have a 440 and CS 115 I'd consider it.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking for something smaller for front doors or garage doors


----------

